# "Flipping" bucklings



## andyrew (Feb 3, 2014)

I thought it would be a good investment to buy some of these young bucklings I'm always seeing on craigslist, raise them for a few months, then sell them.

Seems like a good idea if I could find one with good color. Bucklings seem to go for really cheap and the yearling bucks I see go for like $200+

I was just wondering if anyone else had the same idea and if anyone has tried it out.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Bucks are really hard to sell in my area. You can sell wethers better than bucks here. Wouldn't be worth my time.

I would be sure that bucks sell well in your area. You could always raise a few for meat.


----------



## andyrew (Feb 3, 2014)

I have wanted to raise one for meat. Have you done that?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have put extra buckling in the freezer but I wether them so the meat doesn't taste bucky.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It will depend on your area and the breed of buckling. Feeder goats (45 to 60) pounds are going for about $2.50 a pound at our sale barn. Bucks are going, consistently, for $90-100 per hundred weight at a year or older. Many of the people who are selling on craigslist want their animals to go for "pets" and will question you about that. I've bought that way before and pretty much ....if they don't ask, I don't tell. I try to be as upfront as I can tho. I make no promises. BUT...there is a difference in dairy and meat. The price may be close to the same, but the weight makes a big difference. Dairy will go for cheaper here because they don't put the weight on. 

We have put a goat in the freezer before, but like Karen, it was a wether. I don't know if you would make any money doing this or not. You would have to really watch your market and see how they are selling....and IF they are selling. Pay attention to how long the bucks are actually advertised...if they are on there for more than a month, there isn't a market for them or they are priced too high.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My husband wanted to do this, but not for resale really, he wanted to buy a few for meat that were close to the right size so they didn't have to stay here long. Of course, we have no place to put them as I don't want to take any chances and bring in any unknown diseases, etc. that might come from buying cheap goats from different places.

I will say that, if you could buy them cheap, keep them for a minimal amount of time and sell them at the stockyard that could work out well. But if your area is like ours, prices drop off after Easter, and aren't very good until around the holidays.


----------

